# my dutch baby



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

at last my dutch getting close to going in the show


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely!

Middle one in the top pic looks rather promising 

Ali xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I understand the body markings of a dutch, but I'm curious, what about the tail? Does it matter or is the tail supposed to be all dark, half and half, or what?


----------

